
Los Angeles is the world's most traffic-clogged city, study finds - prostoalex
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-traffic-los-angeles-20170220-story.html
======
philiphodgen
I am a Southern California resident, and I would like to nominate Jakarta,
please, as vastly worse than Los Angeles.

